# Hello



## dcairns (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are our two cats
Chelsea, 8 years old









and our not so modest Purrly, 13 years old. She does know how to relax and soak in a sunny afternoon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*WELCOME! *
:2kitties 
Beautiful kitties!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome and hello to you and the beautiful furrys!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you with us, your kitties are such posers :lol:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Love how Purrly's back feet are curled. They look like "paw puppets".....talking to each other..... :lol: 

And Chelsea's eyes --- they're hypnotic.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to you and the pretty kitties! :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

At 13 you deserve to lay anyway you want! Very nice kitties!!


----------



## Sherri Adkins (Apr 14, 2007)

They are just lovely! I just want to reach out and give that tummy a little rub.


----------



## mrka_4_life (Apr 24, 2007)

awwwww... i just wanna rub its tummy


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...cute kitties!


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Look at that tummy!!!! How cute! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: Purrly also knows how to give the photog the "Look" when disturbed among her adoring sun rays. Chelsea looks so loving...
h


----------

